# How employable am I?



## hohoho (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum but have been reading a few of the posts over the past few weeks.
I'm a 31 year old guy from London and hoping to move to Singapore. My question is, how employable am I?
I'm an ACCA part qualified accountant with 4-5 years experience as a management accountant. I can speak Mandarin and Cantonese I would say intermediate/conversational level (can't read or write that much.) From what I see on the forums, accountants are pretty much a dime a dozen over there so it'll be difficult to compare with a local but was hoping to gauge my chances.

Anyone care to offer some insight?

On anothr note, I have tried firing off my CV to some job postings online but so far no response (although it's only been 2 months). I am actually planning to visit Singapore around mid to late August for around a month to do more fact finding and speak to a few recruiters or contacting companies directly. Maybe even catch a bit of the F1 Grand Prix in September. Anyone fancy meeting up to hang out, share experiences?

Thanks.

hohoho


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Firstly, why the emphasis on Mandarin ? the truth is, unless you are chinese, in Singapore context, it doesn't matter .. again, that is unless you are dealing PRC clients. . 

And sorry to be blunt, for SMEs here, which make up 80% of the employers, non-chinese are NOT accountants, unless it is an Indian or such other race owned company. Not a racist thing, but most of the suppliers / trade partners for SMEs are form Malaysia or China, and knowing fluent chinese as an accountant is a requirement .. 

Unless you are good in Malay 

Back to your case - well, if you are a Brit, try to get yourself head hunted by a Brit company operating in Singapore and a lot of Brit Companies are operating here.


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

It would be advisable to consult a Headhunter for a more accurate opinion if you will get hired easily. And what companies you can apply to.


----------

